# Swedish: blatte



## María Madrid

Vad jag fattar är det invandrare, utländsk men är det förnedrande eller bara slang? Något speciellt utseende, eller kan det vara t ex europeiska invandrare som inte är så mörka, typ från östeuropa? Tack för era förslag!


----------



## Ewigland

María Madrid said:


> Vad jag fattar är det invandrare, utländsk men är det förnedrande eller bara slang? Något speciellt utseende, eller kan det vara t ex europeiska invandrare som inte är så mörka, typ från östeuropa? Tack för era förslag!


Det är ett förnedrande/nedsättande uttryck. 

De flesta tänker nog på iranier/irakier eller andra invandrare från mellanöstern när de hör uttrycket.


----------



## María Madrid

Tack! Det var snabbt!! Ungefär samma som svartskalle, då?


----------



## Ewigland

María Madrid said:


> Tack! Det var snabbt!! Ungefär samma som svartskalle, då?


Jo. Men som sagt, uttrycket kan nog användas på många olika sätt av olika människor.


----------



## Snik

Det är nedsättande om det används av en infödd svensk, men oftast inte om det används av en invandrare själv. Lite som n-ordet används av svarta i USA. Du bör nog se upp med att använda både "blatte" och "svenne" (som du frågade om i andra tråden) - de kan vara känsliga ord, och det är lätt att bli missförstådd.


----------



## María Madrid

Tack Snik men jag frågar inte för att jag tänker använda blatte eller svartskalle, det är en översättning jag sysslar med bara och jag har inte bott i Sverige på så länge att det är svårt att ha koll på alla nya slangord.


----------



## El Patillas

Hej igen,
ordet "_blatte"_ används utav främlingsfientliga svenskar, som en bestämning av folk som inte kommer ifrån norra Europa.
Så visst används det om folk ifrån östeuropa också. 

Många invandrare har under de senare åren själva börjat använda det, just för att försöka få bort lite av ordets väldigt negativa och rasistiska klang. (Jämför med "_nigger_" etc. i USA)

Det finns faktiskt även en slags arbetsförmedling som heter "_Blatteförmedlingen",_ startad 2005 av en invandrare för att hjälpa just andra invandrare att få jobb.

Saludos!


----------



## María Madrid

Blatteförmedlingen! Det var intressant. Det händer något liknande i Spanien med ordet sudaca, ett nedsättande ord för latinamerikanare, som används av en grupp latinamerikanska konstnärer och författare som bor i Spanien och delar ut priser varje år. Tack så mycket!


----------



## Basaloe

If you want to be a little original when talking about dark immigrants in Sweden you can use "kulturberikare" which is very satirical. Other words are "hudfärgshandikappad", "sandneger", "kroknäsa", "babbar", "pedofildyrkare", "lakritstomte", "kamelfösare" and "blading"

In Skåne you can use "baluba" and "kanackas". For gypsys generally you use just "Taikons"


----------



## Tsume7

Väldigt många invandrare själva använder ordet "blatte" som ett nedvärderande ord emot andra invandrare. Men det är ett samlingsnamn och inte ett speciellt snällt ord så man bör avstå att använda det helt tycker iaf jag.

Saludos


----------



## María Madrid

Tack för era förslag. Än igen ska jag förklara att det är inte alls så att jag vill använda såna här ord, jag måste översätta dem bara, därför behöver jag förstå precis vad som menas med dem.


----------

